# Lateness?



## MisStarrlight (Jun 30, 2007)

So I'm sitting around my house killing time.  It's 1:22 now and I am supposed to be doing a wedding today (Bride +3).  The limo is coming at 4...and I also have to be to work at 4 (meaning that I have to be done & outta there at like 3:30....so I told the bride we needed to start at 12 at the latest.  I can get away with being a little late to work, but not that much.  There was some issue w/ the hotel so she said she'd call this morning & let me know if we'd be getting her ready at home or at the hotel.  By 12 I had heard nothing so I called her-they're still at the hair dressers....and they have to go back to her house before heading to the hotel.  Ok, so even if she called me by 1:30 we still wouldn't get in & started till at least 2.  Yes, I can do 4 faces in an hour and a half, but not comfortably...but what am I going to do?  I can't leave her stranded on her wedding day.  I feel bad cause she's super sweet & has really been one of my best brides....but I'm soooo aggravated.

Ok, sorry for the rant...now to my real point....

I've been on soo many jobs where people are late-models, other MUAs, stylists, etc.  I understand that things happen-traffic, waking up late, nervous breakdowns, etc, but really this is your life, or at least your career/job/passion.  I have only been late to 1 shoot in my entire life (and that was b/c I was lost & the photog was from overseas & didn't know where he was so he couldn't give me directions to get there)..usually I am at least 15 minutes early.  I don't want to be the one responsible for holding up everything (and I want to be sure that the photographer wants to work with me again) so I don't understand why everyone else feels that this is ok.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 1, 2007)

So yeah, I didn't start until 3:30...time to put another clause in my contract.  Anyone got any ideas as to how to word it?


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 1, 2007)

MartyGreene may  be able to give some advice. You may try PMing her...


----------

